# Sucker Rod Pump animation



## محمد الاكرم (7 يونيو 2009)

السلام
لكم animations
suker rod pump
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/61711767/644ada8b/Weatherford-Sucker_Rod_Pump.html
gas lift
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/61712773/6889803d/Weatherford-Gas_Lift.html

وفقكم الله


----------



## lol2010 (10 يونيو 2009)

شكرا مهندس محمد وللامــــــــــــــــام 
م/ عمرو ابو الحمد


----------



## محمد نجاح إبراهيم (11 يونيو 2009)

thnx for you so much im mohamed nagah


----------



## zakZok (8 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور ياالغالي


----------



## تولين (8 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله بك اخ محمد وجزاك الخير


----------

